# REC stovetop garlic bread



## Angie (Jul 8, 2007)

It's so hot right now that I hate to turn on the oven, so I 'invented' a way to make garlic bread/toast on the stove.  I'm sure I'm not the only one who's ever done this!

Smach a few cloves of garlic and add to a pan with a bunch of butter in it...how much is a bunch?  I have no idea. 

Let butter melt.

Slice a few pieces of french bread, salt one side and sautee in the butter, salted side down..shoving a piece of garlic under the bread now and then.

Add more butter if you want, at any time.

Once the first side toasted to the desired color, salt the top sipe and flip.  Add motz or parm cheese.  Let it melt as the other side browns.

Enjoy!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 17, 2007)

I had never thought about doing it this way, but it works for grilled cheese sandwiches, so why not garlic toast?  Thanks!

 Barbara


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 17, 2007)

I do this alot with hamburger buns when out of crusty bread .  -Sometimes I grill the buns first then brush with melted garlic/butter- yum !


----------

